
Historian Says Piece of Papyrus Refers to Jesus’ Wife - allenwlee
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/19/us/historian-says-piece-of-papyrus-refers-to-jesus-wife.html?adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=1348080701-RyMTSbcCwyzF+LsStNN4Eg
======
engtech
while I think this is very interesting and would probably be a net plus to the
world if it were true, I do not have high hopes for this given that the
document was written in the 4th century.

from article:

"She repeatedly cautioned that this fragment should not be taken as proof that
Jesus, the historical person, was actually married. The text was probably
written centuries after Jesus lived, and all other early, historically
reliable Christian literature is silent on the question, she said. "

